# Health Care again....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Free birth control under health law starts today
> By Maggie Fox, NBC News
> 
> Starting Wednesday, *millions of American women will no longer pay for birth control pills,* Pap smears or mammograms -- not even a co-pay. Women also have the right to free breast-feeding support, supplies for pregnancy-related diabetes, also known as gestational diabetes, and even screening for domestic violence.
> ...


Now I am not against any of this.

But here is the question.....how will all of this get paid? Do you think that the health insurance companies will just eat these costs??? Nope it will get passed on in premium increases across the board. Again how did the Health Care bill help to lower the costs of insurance????? Remember to ask the people this fall these questions especially if they voted yes for this bill.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Remember how people who were for this bill stated it would not force employers to cut coverages.....

Again from what happens today.....read in obama's words. (It is in bold and underlined)



> Republican likens contraceptive mandate to Pearl Harbor, 9/11
> By NBC's Michael O'Brien and Frank Thorp
> 
> A House Republican lawmaker likened the implementation of a new mandate that insurers offer coverage for contraceptive services to Pearl Harbor and the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks against the United States.
> ...


So what Obama and the people who voted for this bill did was allow Employers the right to not offer this coverage or buy a plan that has this coverage. So doesn't it cut the coverage to people? Again how is this new forced coverage going to be paid for.....increase premiums!!!! But wasn't this bill supposed to lower the cost of insurance???

Edit: Again I am not against this coverage at all. But people need to ask these questions.... How can you get more insurance coverage and not pay more in premiums??? It doesn't happen that way. How will the pharma companies that make birth control get paid?? Again....increase premiums!!!! Again....what does this bill do to lower the cost of the act of doing health care???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One part that bothers me is the government dictating to the Catholic church. I'm not catholic, but I think this violates the first amendment. Remember that separation of church and state (that 99% of the people don't understand)? Well that means that government keeps their nose out of religion. The Catholic church has insurance for employees and must now provide something that is against their religion. Now some may agree and some may disagree with birth control provided free, but that isn't the point. The point is it violates the first amendment to the constitution. So how many times is that now Obama has violated the constitution and the liberals are just fine with it? I guess it only covers burning the flag in their mind. :******:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

In the second article I posted. It says that this bill had a "compromise" that Religious Employers don't have to offer plans that cover birth control because it violates what they stand for. How about other employers who don't think it is right?? But yet they are forcing other employers and the insurance companies to add in this coverage for FREE!!. Nothing is for FREE in health care. Do you think the pharma companies who make birth control are not going to make a profit? They are just going to give there product to people for FREE!!!

Again how do you think this is all going to get paid for???



> 47 million women, ages 15 to 64, have private health insurance plans that will be affected.


How can you provide coverage to 47 million people with out raising premiums or Government aid???

Now with the preventive things and the other stuff that kicked in on August 1st. The doctors, nurses, hospitals, clinics, etc all doing the work.....are they not going to get paid? Will they just provide these coverages for free???

Once again....How will all of this get paid for?????

Again I am not against any of this stuff. But I want people to ask these question to the people running for election. Because this health care bill was shoved down our throats and all they kept saying is that it will decrease premiums or the cost of health care insurance. How will that happen if the government mandates that insurance companies add more coverages? How will costs not go up???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> In the second article I posted. It says that this bill had a "compromise" that Religious Employers don't have to offer plans that cover birth control because it violates what they stand for.


So what is the big fight with the Catholic church. Is this true? Something is putting pressure on the Catholic church that they are resisting. It was brought up in my Lutheran church and we will support the Catholic church. In recent years the church is less Catholic, Lutheran, Baptist, Methodist etc and more liberal/conservative. Even within the Lutheran church there are those who follow the Bible and those who think it's more important to follow society. The Lutheran church I belong to will support the religious freedom the Catholics deserve.

Check this out: http://www.elca.org/

You will find ask a scientist, but not ask a theologian. You will find more interest in Charles Darwins birthday than some religious things. I belonged to this church for 38 years (vice president and head of fellowship for years), but left two years ago. Most I talk with will support Obama and his health care.


----------

